# PWR Intercoolers



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

What's the scoop on these? I've seen them on some cars and I like the design. I think I want an air-water setup. 
Does anyone know anything about these?


----------



## GTIRacerGuy (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

damn that looks nice. Don't have any info for ya, but I would like to read more info on it


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (GTIRacerGuy)*

I have no experienc with them but I would check out Joezx6, he might be able to make you an A/W intercooler for fairly cheap.... I don't want to give details yet, but he has/can get some cool stuff at good


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (TooLFan46n2)*

where to buy?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

you can buy that intercooler directly from pwr. They are from australia. I have mounted one of these- It's HEAVY! and it's actually huge! Well depending on the size- the one we used had 3" inlets so you can immagine the overall size. 
It is supposed to be more efficent than the traditional box- type A/W IC.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (g60vwr)*

The one I posted is 4"x10" core with 2.25" inlets and outlets. Its supposed to be good to 300 horsepower. The larger one is supposed to be good up to 600hp. 
I've found these on ebay and seen a few on here and for the sake of a clean setup I really want one. 


[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 11:47 AM 4-26-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

I'd like to take a look into the inlet and see what the core looks like inside


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

is air/water practical for daily driver? i mean the benefit is ice water at the track, but during street driving would it end up being about the same as fmic?


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*

anyone got a websight, i talked to a distributer in the states about getting one, anyone know a staeside distributor?


----------



## SHIFTg60 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (macdadmorgan)*

the website is http://www.pwrperformance.com i emailed them twice to get prices and retailer info and got no response


----------



## SHIFTg60 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (SHIFTg60)*

sorry about last post website is http://www.pwr-performance.com


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is air/water practical for daily driver? i mean the benefit is ice water at the track, but during street driving would it end up being about the same as fmic?[HR][/HR]​Well, the idea is that it wouldn't get heatsoaked until all the water in the system got heaksoaked. Plus, with some cool water you won't get heatsoak on the dyno. 
Honesty, I just don't want to put a front mount on. Everyone in Anne Arundel County already knows what my car has. Some random dude at home depot asked to see my supercharger when i was walking to my car. Sleeper please, I don't feel like getting this thing stolen


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

This is exactly the intercooler I'm going with. I'm ordering one on Monday. Some of the benefits are that you don't have to run pipes all the way to the front (less lag theoretically, but probably not noticeable) and you don't need to have a huge FMIC sticking out in the front, so if you're trying to go with a "stealth" look, it's perfect. Also, when doing low speed racing (autocross, or agressive street driving) the lack of airflow will not be a problem as it is with a fmic.
In essence, air/water is well-suited to street driving, and it saves space.
Just make sure to get a huge radiator for it, the bigger the better.
The best place I've found to get the PWR units is http://www.cheapturbos.com they just recently started to carry them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd like to take a look into the inlet and see what the core looks like inside[HR][/HR]​Check CheapTurbo's site. Here's one from the 6x10":


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (84_GLI_coupe)*

those buggers are huge. I've had one in my hands. Hardly a spot to fit it in a corrado. Hope you are creative in finding room (or have a big engine bay!)..


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (mrkrad)*

Do you know the dimensions of the one you looked at? I am looking more at the 4x10 model, which supposedly works in the front of the motor on a Jackson Racing Supercharged Miata.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

find jwatts on the g60 forum. He trial fitted it, it was way too big, well you could always cut out a scoop on your hood to fit it! lol


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_those buggers are huge. I've had one in my hands. Hardly a spot to fit it in a corrado. Hope you are creative in finding room (or have a big engine bay!)..


well you can choose different sizes . does this look big to you?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (vento 95 GL)*

that looks much smaller than the one we had. Then again its going on a much more powerful motor (2.0 16V) so the motor requires it. 300whp motor plus 100 of giggle gas (joezx6) i'd be ashamed if it doesn't put down 400whp.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (mrkrad)*

Please break that motor in first







.


----------



## XthetraderX (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Do you know the dimensions of the one you looked at? I am looking more at the 4x10 model, which supposedly works in the front of the motor on a Jackson Racing Supercharged Miata. 

Thats the setup i just got used on ebay...
Good shiiiit, it should fit nice in my empty engine bay.
Cant wait.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_
well you can choose different sizes . does this look big to you?

















That's my engine. I have a VR6 hood and there is no problem with clearence. This is the 6 inch core, 2.5 in and out. Bill is making the water tank this week and it should be finished on Thursday. I have to break the engine in and then I'll get her on the dyno.
Here's the newest pic.








Sounds incredible.
CC


_Modified by CorradoCody at 2:54 PM 4-27-2003_


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (CorradoCody)*

What are you using to circulate the water and how big of a tank are you gonna use?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (plohip)*

Cool, so use a 4x6" core. How much horsepower do you think this one supports? Is it big enough for a 2.0t running 9 to start and up to 15psi in the future?


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

Best cheap pump to use I think is VR6 afterrun pump. It can handle continual use, and you can get it cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (gliplow)*

I think we're using a Bosch fuel intank fuel pump, iirc.  The water tank will be made out of a 4 inch pipe about 7 inches long. Should hold about 1.25 liters in it. I'll be switching between that for normal driving and a igloo cooler with a bilge pump and the AN fittings drilled in it for racing. I think that will fit just fine behind the passenger seat in the rear. The air exchange looks like a larger version of an oil cooler. The setup I'm running on my Corrado is a 1.9l, T3/T4 BB turbo with standalone and several other upgrades. 
CC


----------



## Nuclear Dub (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

Check out http://www.bglenterprises.com. The guy imports them from Australia, he's a real pleasure to deal with.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Nuclear Dub)*

Hey Guys I got my cooler today! Its the 4x6 like on the G60 above. Its actually not as big as I thought it would be! Not in a bad way, because I know with water flowing through it the temps will stay cool. I got it from http://www.cheapturbos.com. Real good guys to deal with. They told me the one I bought is goor for 325-300hp. That works for my 2.0
I'll post pics when I start my turbo project. Hopefully Really soon!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

Hey, I also ordered mine two weeks ago from cheapturbos.com ... Haven't received it yet though ...
What kind of pump are you going to be using?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Agtronic)*

Did you get a turbo at the same time? I know they have some backorders on their .48 T3 housings. 
I don't know about the pump yet. I will most likely purchase the quietest bilge pump I can find. I've read we need like 12.5 gpm or something close to that rate. 
As far as a front cooler I found a sweet 8 pass transmission cooler at NAPA for 60 bucks which I believe will fit the bill nicely. I need to actually see it in person. 
Tankwise? I don't know yet. Since the system is not pressurized I was thinking of keeping it OEM and using either a large coolant oveflow tank or a windshield washer tank.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

I'm thinking of getting the 4"x6", but how much hp can it handle? I'm going to be aroudn 280-300whp on my vr6. Or should I go with the 4"x8"?
Also what water tanks are you using, pumps, radiators? I'm not too familiar with air to water intercooling
Gary


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (garyw)*

Cheapturbo says the 4x6 is good for 325-250hp. I don't know if that means crank or wheel, but in the case of my 2.0 its plenty. With a VR I would definately go with like a 4x10


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

this is just an idea, 
but in my case i have an fmic
but what if for the track you had an air ic also. 
i know its a weird idea, but what if you put water in it, and froze it. then kept it in a cooler and put it in when youre gonna run?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_this is just an idea, 
but in my case i have an fmic
but what if for the track you had an air ic also. 
i know its a weird idea, but what if you put water in it, and froze it. then kept it in a cooler and put it in when youre gonna run?

You might want to beware of the freezing water thing. Good for cooling, but bad because of expansion. The cooler might not like having water freezing in it. What happens when you put a pop can in the freezer?







Hmm, maybe if you seal one end, leave the other one open, and then put it in the freezer. Would the expanding water still hurt it?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (84_GLI_coupe)*

I wouldn't do that. If you really want to go nuts with it you could put a coleman cooler in the back of your trunk, fill it with dry ice and run your water through that. 
But then how does the added weight compare to the advantage of having cooler intake temps? (namely more advanced timing and below ambient intake temps if done overkill)
The PWR is a nice piece of work. No way would I ever crack it by freezing it


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

yeah i thought if the cracking, but would metal crack?, highly doubt i'll try it, just an idea toying in my head, and a soda can bursts cause of the carbonation, you dont see it happen to poland spring bottles

are you saying that intake temps too low is overkill?
i would just think that water ic's would get to be about the same as daily drivers, dunno for a fact, but after a while i would think it gets heatsoaked, regardless they are awesome and it would be cool to see a spcific car with air ic and water ic. then again instaed of using an fmic you could use a large radiator about the size of fmic to prevent heatsoak, but im just curious what the gain diffs are


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*

Well, when the water froze it would expand. It wouldn't crack the metal but it may stress the welds. The last thing you want is your intercooler leaking. 
I'm not saying too low intake temps is overkill, I was saying _if_ you want to pimp it and go overkill, do like this one dude did and run your water through a cooler full of dry ice. He made power all the time


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_yeah i thought if the cracking, but would metal crack?, highly doubt i'll try it, just an idea toying in my head, and a soda can bursts cause of the carbonation, you dont see it happen to poland spring bottles


Metal will crack if water is sealed in it and frozen. Pop cans are a great example. Pop cans crack when you put them in the freezer because when the liquid freezes it expands farther than the metal can stretch. Poland spring bottles don't break because the plastic can flex alittle and the bottle is not completely full of water so there is room for expansion.


----------



## sveda (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*

Yes metal will crack. That's why we put anti-freeze in our engines. Even a cast iron block can crack easily.


_Modified by sveda at 11:07 AM 5-8-2003_


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (sveda)*

well it was just an idea,
anyways...
like i said, how practical is it for a daily driver? i did some reading on some other boards and found the pwr to be 82% efficient with ice water, damm good, but most said it would end up being about the same, (probably with not ice water but regular), theres a thread on hondatech floating around on pwr ic's.
i would just like to see the results between air and water ic's. i think they are awesome for the ice water thing but something makes me think taht that water will eventually get heatsoaked, as far as fmic mine does a great job, one end tank hot, the other cold


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*

hey can you link me to the thread?


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=498214 
its a for sale thread, but in it thers a link for another pwr thread, take a look
another water ic thread on there
http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=483536 
some other thread CRX waiter ic, peep the water tank location
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=483552 
the guy that started the thread said w/o ice box you'll see similar to fmic air. also i was thinking for daily that under the hood the ic also gets hot, how about sidemounting it as an idea for you guys?


_Modified by evoeone at 1:44 PM 5-8-2003_


----------



## tongboy (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (sveda)*

Assuming you don't run the piping over the exhaust manifold or something crazy like that and run a radiator that is big enough to cool down the water in the system then theoretically (speaking from senior year physics class) it should get "heatsoaked" to the point where the radiator can keep up with the temperature being introduced into the water. but it will not ever continually increase assuming you again run a big enough radiator.
something I learned from water cooling my computer







drop some water wetter in there, dropped my computer cooling temps by a few degrees, its worth a shot


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (tongboy)*

Anybody with this kind of setup on a VR engine?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento FI* »_Anybody with this kind of setup on a VR engine?









Should work equally well, however the engine bay is much more cramped. I'm not quite sure where you would put it.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Agtronic)*

Well since I'm going stand alone the MAF will be gone then I believe ther should be enough space for the cooler (The 4" core x 8") The thing is that I don't know what kind of set up I should use, either the radiator with the fan, (I don't think I have the space for it) or the cooler tank in the back with a good pump....


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (evoeone)*

How about this,  apperently it works 

_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_
i know its a weird idea, but what if you put water in it, and froze it. then kept it in a cooler and put it in when youre gonna run?


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (qka2)*

Same thing as putting a Igloo cooler with a water pump and a couple of ice bags with water and just go and race, you could drop the air temp in the low 30°F
Talk about density


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*

Here's the engine pic with the water tank.








Engine has been broken in and is now being tuned for more power. I should have it back this weekend.
CC


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (CorradoCody)*

Talked with PWR and the smallest 4"x 6" 2.5 in/out can handle up tu 400 hp with no problems...
So If I put this little one in my VR with 15psi and good fuel and the Stand Alone engine management I should be ok


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento FI* »_Talked with PWR and the smallest 4"x 6" 2.5 in/out can handle up tu 400 hp with no problems...

Don't forget, when they say it'll flow enough for 400hp, they're talking about the airflow, meaning that it will flow enough air for 400hp. When I called PWR in Australia, the guy told me that all the 4" cores (the 6, 8 and the 10) were good for 300hp, but the 10" was more efficient than the 8" and so on ... I was a little confused at first, 'cause said that "all the 4" cores are good for 300hp".


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Agtronic)*

There are so many variables of efficiency and places where heat exchanges occur with these that you can make up for things in other parts of the system. Sound vague? yeh








On mine I have an engine mounted 2 quart tank and an 8 pass tranny cooler in the front. on cold days everything's ok, but on a hotter day the tank gets severly heatsoaked in the engine compartment. A 10 minute highway drive will cool it, but in regular city driving it gets hot. 
So, I am mounting a huge ass water tank in my trunk! I'll get to work on it when this sinus infection goes away


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

Water is heavy, stuff adding weight, running a long pipe from front to back, will it not be better to get a bigger radiator with a fan or just add a fan for traffic, you could add a switch in the car to activate it or in the system you could even have a guage to tell you how hot it is ? 
just a thought !
-Rich


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Since I'm from the tropics I think that a good radiator with a good fan will do, but since I want this sucker to run in the cooler temps, a good igloo with like 2 bags of ice and water will do







Since my car is not a daily driven one only for the autocross (TT) and street strip


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*

Just got mine ordered, i'll be here on Friday or Monday


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*

Do you really think the vr6 secondary electric water pump is up to the job? Those things die all the time it seems like. Do they even flow enough to begin with?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (deathhare)*

I will be using a Jabsco pump. The Typhoon/Syclone guys use them as replacement for the stock pumps. 
http://www.autoperformanceengi....html
I'm not an engineer so I don't know whether an aftermarket turbo system (like most of us are designing) requires more pumping power or not. I'm going to throw one on and see what happens.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Agtronic)*










This is the type of pump that I'm using in my PWR and the best thing is the flow of it 3.5 GPM I'm going to put this pump in the trunk with a 5 gallon Igloo wit a couple of ICE BAGS




























Talk about cooling that Mother.....


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

"Honesty, I just don't want to put a front mount on. Everyone in Anne Arundel County already knows what my car has. Some random dude at home depot asked to see my supercharger when i was walking to my car. Sleeper please, I don't feel like getting this thing stolen"
If you want "Sleeper" then do what I'm gonna do!
get a Forge smic, then add an "NterCooler" setup(using CO2 or N2O)
that wway, under normal conditions, it'll be cooler, and be freer flowing than a stock ic, and when you hit the "happy-button" it'll be alot cooler!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (exS4)*



exS4If you want "Sleeper" then do what I'm gonna do!
get a Forge smic said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif[/IMG]


hehe evan's car is done now, and is QUITE the sleeper.... he created a custom water tank that fits behind the bumper where the stock IC is on a 1.8T... very slick


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (2kjettaguy)*

Would love to see this in a Raddo
















Wishful thinking...







Most likley not possible due to space. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Nick


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (silverG60)*

It would be better suited for the VR6 turbo compared to the Supercharged version, but someone with enough money and patience could probably make it work.
CC


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (CorradoCody)*

I'm on that as we speek, mine should be here tomorrow, and with no hurry I think that it will fit with no problem...


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (silverG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverG60* »_Would love to see this in a Raddo









Wishful thinking...







Most likley not possible due to space. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nick

I think it might work. I took some measurements on my Car and it seems that the 4X6 length wise would fit. The only issue I see is that the shock tower will rub the side of the IC. If it was offset it wouild be perfect, but with enough persistance and some reworking of the tubing on both the SC and the Throttle body side I think it may just work. If VF does not offer a stage 3 for my car I am thinking at going this route with one of there MKIII pullys and software and this IC, we'll see. The 4x6 and 4X8 flow 800 CFM max and the VF website says the charger flows 800 at max boost (like 20 GPSI) so it's def sufficient.
Someone mentioned that this setup is more beneficial for a turboed car? Why do you say that? I'm just learning.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (FSTRADO)*

It could work with minor adjustmets, I will let you know when mine gets here tomorrow since it should be in the P.O.Box by today...


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento FI* »_It could work with minor adjustmets, I will let you know when mine gets here tomorrow since it should be in the P.O.Box by today...









Thanks that would be great. Pics are always a plus! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwestboy (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (FSTRADO)*

how much boost are you supercharger guys running?? and do you think the cooler will affect that?? i myself top out at close to 11 psi at 7 grand in third gear. my thoughts were to change to the 2.875 pulley and put the pwr cooler on also. i just wasn't sure if i had enough fueling for that. my setup now is forged 9.5:1 cp pistons, arp head and rod studs/bolts 30# injectors, 4 bar fpr and a inline pump atp chip, and in theory a 2.9 style intake mani. i'm just trying to decide if its worth it for the money, and if i will be safe with engine mgmt i have now.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (midwestboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestboy* »_how much boost are you supercharger guys running?? and do you think the cooler will affect that?? i myself top out at close to 11 psi at 7 grand in third gear. my thoughts were to change to the 2.875 pulley and put the pwr cooler on also. i just wasn't sure if i had enough fueling for that. my setup now is forged 9.5:1 cp pistons, arp head and rod studs/bolts 30# injectors, 4 bar fpr and a inline pump atp chip, and in theory a 2.9 style intake mani. i'm just trying to decide if its worth it for the money, and if i will be safe with engine mgmt i have now. 

Midwestboy; I'm going to have almost the same setup as you have ( Arp, head, rod/studs bolts in-line fuel pump) the only difference is the stock pistons, 72 lbs injectors, adjustable FPR, and a MicroTech LT-12 standalone, plus a 2.65"pulley that will reach 15 psi, as my calculations


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (Vento FI)*

I was thinking of taking the 4x6 core and cutting back the end tanks on it to a 3" dia and welding it inline with an inlet tube between my SC an TB... as far as what to use for a radiator the new 2003 cobras have an air/water IC setup from the factory so whatever they use for a radiator / pump / tank must be pretty decent since its on a production car. As soon as find a dealership that has one im gonna go take a look (and mabey test drive it too







)


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: PWR Intercoolers (PhOO)*

PhOO:
IF you call Cheapturbo.com they have a kit for that application too


----------

